# R888R Tyers



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone got any R888R Tyers 275/35/18 Cash waiting.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does’nt the gtrdc do deals on these?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Only on 35 sizes unfortunately


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a set of very lightly used 265/35/18 in the garage.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Don’t mind 265/35/18


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No longer needed


----------

